# Setting up a new 20 gallon long tank *Other Fish*



## Rocky12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello there,

I've decided to set up a brand new 20 gallon long tank! I'm currently cycling the tank and am looking at the fish! I'm using aqadvisor but I would rather have live feedback .

My main concern is feeding, as I am sure has been seen before. Here are the fish I am thinking of getting:
Cherry Barbs(5)
Bloodfin Tetras(6) 
Topsail Platys(4)
Black Molly(1)
Panda Cory(4)
(Am I being over zealous here ?)

Am I overstocking the tank with this list? AQ has me basically at max.

I will be using an Aqueon quiet filter 30, a aqueon 100w heater holding a steady 76F temp. The tank will have no live plants as I have an LED hood and would rather not replace bulbs all the time!  So I will be getting silk plants, a few larger decorations (still deciding on a theme), and the substrate will most likely be a natural looking gravel.

As for the feeding, most of them accept flake foods (I would buy the best of the best), and the cories needing sinking pellets (again the best of the best). All of the fish would also enjoy brine shrimp or bloodworms as a supplement to their flakes. I guess my question goes, how can I be sure all the fish are getting enough to eat, and the sinking pellets aren't being gobbled up before reaching the cories? Also, when I put in worms or shrimp, how can I be sure of everyone getting the supplement they need? Do I have to anchor them so the cories get their fair share? 

Sorry for all the questions . Open to all!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think you are a bit over zealous. For starters, a 20 long, once substrate is in the tank, is only going to provide about 9 inches of depth. I don't think that's enough for 4 groups of fish.

As for food - they will all eat a high quality pellet food like NLS. Skip the flakes.


----------



## Rocky12 (Oct 10, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I think you are a bit over zealous. For starters, a 20 long, once substrate is in the tank, is only going to provide about 9 inches of depth. I don't think that's enough for 4 groups of fish.
> 
> As for food - they will all eat a high quality pellet food like NLS. Skip the flakes.


What would you suggest taking the fish count down to? I could do without the Cherry Barbs. Would that be an acceptable amount?
Putting us down to Tetras, cories, platys and the Molly. 

The NLS pellets sink. Will the cories gobble them all up or will everybody get their fair share?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cherry Barbs are not "peaceful" fish; they tend to be nippers so eliminating them might be a good thing to do, anyway.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I found cherry barbs to be quite peaceful - never had an issue with them nipping and I kept them with nippable fish. But, I also kept them in a larger school than 5.



Rocky12 said:


> What would you suggest taking the fish count down to? I could do without the Cherry Barbs. Would that be an acceptable amount?
> Putting us down to Tetras, cories, platys and the Molly.
> 
> The NLS pellets sink. Will the cories gobble them all up or will everybody get their fair share?


I would not keep the molly. They are social fish, just like most others, and can get aggressive when kept singly. The tetras, corys and platys will make a nice tank.

The NLS will sink...eventually. Before they do, they will float around on the surface before slowly sinking to the bottom. The fish will eat from the surface, on the way down, and off the bottom. It's not hard to make sure the fish are fed enough.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oops. I was thinking *Tiger* Barbs; not Cherry Barbs.


----------



## Rocky12 (Oct 10, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I found cherry barbs to be quite peaceful - never had an issue with them nipping and I kept them with nippable fish. But, I also kept them in a larger school than 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(I can't edit my original post for some odd reason, any ideas why?)

I will take the Barbs and the Molly off the list. Keeping the tetras, platys and corys .

The pellets make perfect sense, while on the surface and on the way down, top feeders will have their way, and the leftover will sink for the corys. Just a matter of finding out how much to put in for everybody ^^.

Also, could I add any other fish to the tank? Maybe another school? I also like the idea of having one king fish, or jewel of the tank (hence the molly), any suggestions for this (if possible)?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Would a Betta work? Not sure; just asking.


----------



## Rocky12 (Oct 10, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Would a Betta work? Not sure; just asking.


We shall await a response to this question together .

I think the betta would be too aggressive, iirc. But, maybe!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't know. I have one Betta that is and another that lives with Thai Micro Crabs, RCS and Dwarf Orange Crayfish with no casualties. So guess it depends on the Betta. The inverts don't even scatter when he comes down to inspect their food.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Please look at my posts and find angelfish fins thread it's urgent! I need help!


----------



## Rocky12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Since I can't edit my OP, here is my currently reviewed list:
(6) Bloodfin Tetra 
(4) Tiger Ruby Platy (Also all males. NO FRY!!!!. Is this okay?)
(4) Panda Corydory
(2) Blue Cobra Guppy (Both will be male. NO FRY. Is this okay?)

Is this looking better? Can I add, should I take away? Is this perfect? Will everyone get along?

I'll feed them all NLS pellet food, which will eventually sink for the Pandas. Along with the occasional bloodworm or brine shrimp.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

What I suggest is to put some pellets on the surface, then put some on the filter current. They sink pretty fast that way.The guppies will be no problem added in. Your tank sounds great!


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

As for the betta question, www.squidoo.com/tankmates should help.


----------

